# My Spaghetti Sauce



## solaryellow (Dec 27, 2011)

My spaghetti sauce uses two different kinds of italian sausage, tomato sauce, and a few spices. It is relatively simple but so damn good.

*hot italian sausage*
5-lbs ground pork (ground from boston butt)
1-cup cold red italian wine
1-cup chopped fresh parsley
5-tsp kosher salt
1-tbsp garlic powder or 4 to 5 garlic cloves, minced
1-tbsp coarse ground black pepper
2-tbsp cayenne pepper flake
5-tbsp fennel seed
5-tbsp paprika

Mix well and let sit overnight in a refrigerator in a gallon ziploc to let flavors develop

*sweet italian sausage*
5-lbs ground pork (ground from boston butt)
2-tbsp kosher salt
1-cup ice water
1 1/2-tsp cracked fennel seed
1-tsp coarse ground black pepper
2-tsp brown sugar
1/2-tsp. caraway seeds
1 1/2-tsp coriander
1-tsp ground cayenne

Mix well and let sit in refrigerator overnight in a gallon ziploc for flavors to develop.


*Sauce*

2lbs hot italian sausage
1lbs sweet italian sausage
2lbs diced tomato

4 lbs pureed tomato
3-tbsp minced garlic
1-tsp coarse ground black pepper
2-tsp kosher salt
1-tbsp basil
1-tbsp oregano
2-tbsp brown sugar

2-tsp ground thyme

6-oz sliced black olives
1 very large onion finely diced

6 bay leaves

Brown sausages together in a pan.
Dice onion and add to sausage as it is browning.
Drain grease (their shouldn't be much if you ground the pork and made the sausage).
Put browned sausage and onion into a 6 quart (or bigger) pan and then dump tomato sauce on top.
Add rest of ingredients and stir while bringing to a slow boil.
Once it reaches a boil, reduce the heat and let simmer for 45 - 60 min while occasionally stirring.

Serve on top o' noodles with shredded smoked mozzarella.


----------



## roller (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds good will have to give it a try...I have never written mine down..I make Spaghetti quite often..


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 27, 2011)

Roller said:


> Sounds good will have to give it a try...I have never written mine down..I make Spaghetti quite often..




The wifey asked me to write it down after I didn't get it just right one time.


----------



## roller (Dec 27, 2011)

Soon as I get back home next week I am going to give it a try...for sure !  Thanks for posting it..


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 27, 2011)

Roller said:


> Soon as I get back home next week I am going to give it a try...for sure !  Thanks for posting it..




Let me know what you think.


----------



## roller (Dec 27, 2011)

I will ...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm gonna try it too Joel. Santa was nice enough to me this year to replace the pasta maker that I wore out last year. So everyone want pasta dishes so  will make it and let you know how it comes out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2011)

It sure looks like a great recipe, I got to give it a try too!


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 27, 2011)

Let me know what you guys think as well Mark and Al.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds awesome Joel... Thanks for the recipe....

Joe


----------



## sprky (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds great another to do added to my ever growing list. I might make it thew my to do list by say ooo 2020


----------



## venture (Dec 27, 2011)

One of those things that never seems to turn out the same each time, but always still good.

This recipe is timely.  I will be doing a small batch of Italian Sausage in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks for posting.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in sounds good.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 30, 2011)

Try ed the hot last night it was great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Two big thumbs up .Even the wife liked it and she don't do hot 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I half to buy some fennel seeds in bulk now.This was my first sausage through the new grinder/stuffer .I hope they all turn out this good.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 30, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Try ed the hot last night it was great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hot is always relative. lol Glad you liked the sausage and the new equipment worked well.


----------

